
Bill Could Destroy Uber's Unsustainable Business Model - Atavism
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmpaq4/this-bill-could-destroy-ubers-unsustainable-business-model
======
mises
Regardless of what you think of the bill, that's a bogus test. I may want a
guy to come do a contract job for me on certain hours according to a certain
spec and meeting certain compliance standards. Maybe these aren't even my
restrictions, but those of a client. I might need some one for a specific job
who I don't generally, so I get a contractor. He still has less control over
how he does his work.

On the other hand, I have had bosses who don't care if or when I come in, so
long as I get the work done. I have also had those who want me in a desk,
nine-to-five.

It's a bogus test, and like so many other things governments do, will cause a
long-term problem for a short-term gain. Politicians spend more time touting
their bill than they do considering and mitigating its actions.

~~~
Atavism
The bill does account for that which is why classes of contractors have been
able to win exceptions for it. The test is not an end-all for independent
contractors, but I think the test is pretty good as, for example, if you work
in one of those Turk platforms for Amazon/Facebook the work you do is
considered contracting but to actually make money you HAVE to do 40+ hours and
are given very few options about what type of work you can do (do you want to
look at child porn or do you want to moderate hate speech or do you want to do
these other family of tasks which are not as rewarding but less taxing
psychologically). In your case, I think you're misunderstanding the control of
work. He's not gonna rearrange his life schedule for the work, nor will he be
forced to live in your house nor will he make any major outside of work
changes. Less control refers to algorithmic bosses that in the name of a
flexible work schedule end up rearranging your whole day-to-day schedule.

